# Music City Speedsolving 2017



## Aussie (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone! After more than a year since the last competition, Music City Speedsolving is finally returning!

*Date:*
Saturday, March 11, 2017.

*Events:*
3x3 | 3 rounds
4x4 | 2 rounds
5x5
2x2
3x3 w/ Feet
Skewb
6x6 | 2 rounds
Kilominx [UNOFFICIAL]

*Site: *https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MusicCitySpeedsolving2017

*Location: *Nashville School of the Arts

The registration base fee is $20. There's an 80 person competitor limit and no at-the-door registration.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2016)

BOIIIII YESSSSSSSS (also 2 days before my birthday <3)
thank you for having skewb so I can beat Ray finally
pretty sure I'm going, so goals I guess
tres by tres: sub-davidbeugnon single and avg
cuatro by cuatro: sub55 avg I guess
cinco by cinco: sub1:40 single, sub1:50 avg
dos by dos: sub-christrain single, sub3.7 avg
footsies: don't lose to kevin min or eli parker
squibble: beat ray, gasr avg, beat ray, sub5 single, beat ray, podium, beat ray
seis by seis: sub3:15 single, sub3:30 mean
killtheminx:


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> BOIIIII YESSSSSSSS (also 2 days before my birthday <3)
> thank you for having skewb so I can beat Ray finally



I'm not going so it _probably_ won't be too hard to beat me.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 22, 2016)

Torch said:


> I'm not going so it _probably_ won't be too hard to beat me.


(beat your official results that is)


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> tres by tres: cannot into care
> cuatro by cuatro: sub47.21 single, sub53 avg
> cinco by cinco: sub1:34.69 single, sub1:43 avg
> dos by dos: sub-christrain single, sub3.5 avg
> ...


ok this thread has no action so even though it's a double post (with over a month between posts tbf) I'm bumping the thread because comp is coming up. also updated goals (are in quote)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 6, 2017)

ok this is the 3rd time in a row I've posted here but the comp is 5 days away soooo
I'm practicing 6x6 and skewb nonstop


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 7, 2017)

Goals:

Don't fail 4x4


----------



## Torch (Mar 7, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Goals:
> 
> Don't fail 4x4



Also you should try really hard not to DNS Feet...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ahhh first time there's been a ss post for a comp in a while.

Goals:
3x3: sub-11 avg, make finals
2x2: sub-4 avg
4x4: sub-45 avg, make finals
5x5: sub-1:40 avg
6x6: don't pop
Feet: sub-1:45 mean, podium
Skewb: sub-10 avg
Kilo: UOWR plz


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 12, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Goals:
> 
> Don't fail 4x4


In the 34.51 average R1, all counting solves (including the 31) had OLL parity. Ouch. Sort of a fail.
Round 2 was horrifically bad.

Also I still can't sub-30 to save my life.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Ahhh first time there's been a ss post for a comp in a while.
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3: sub-11 avg, make finals *choke x3 but made it*
> ...


choke


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 12, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> tres by tres: cannot into care
> cuatro by cuatro: sub47.21 single, sub53 avg
> cinco by cinco: sub1:34.69 single, sub1:43 avg
> dos by dos: sub-christrain single, sub3.5 avg
> ...


3x3: o pb single
4x4: heyy that's pretty good
5x5: meh
2x2: YESSSSS PB SINGLE
feet: no
skewb: hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
6x6: cool. and nice
kilo: dank

C H O K E C I T Y


----------



## Meow (Mar 12, 2017)

2x2: sub 1.9/ sub 1.8
3x3: Sub 8/ low 8
4x4: sub 41/ sub 40
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: 3:10
Kilo: Sub 30 maybe
Skewb: 6/7
Feet: who even cares

2x2: both rounds should have been sub 1.8, but lockups and +2s.
3x3: 8.26(8.00 without lockups), a +2 in finals costed me 2nd place
4x4: fail
5x5: 1:28, kinda bad
6x6: overall PBs
Kilo: 30.85, not great
Skewb: fail
Feet: 2:16 mean and podium


----------

